# Help lola throwing up blood



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

she's been sick normal sick tonight twice then once threw up on a pad and it's red with red bits in. I think it's blood.

I've rung the emergency vet waiting on a call back. I'm in bits. I just know I'm gonna lose my lowly. I can't take this. I'll die if she dies.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope you hear back soon. Try and stay positive, I'm sure she will be ok. It could just be a simple irritation or something of that sort. Hang in there and keep us posted. xx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok well first thing is you need to stay calm! secondly, are you sure it's blood? blood in vomit is coffee grindish looking.

Is that what she's got?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

(((Hugs))) and prayers that it isn't anything serious. Did she get into anything that you know of? Something red? 
Tricia


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, did she eat anything that could present with red bits? It could just be bits of something she ate...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Absolutely! AJ ate a crayon the other day.. LMAO
Rainbow poop!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

One thing I also wanted to mention is that these dogs are way heartier than we think. They are strong and plucky! Try not to panic. I had a little maltese that went into kidney failure at 9 months. I was a wreck. She seriously went into the closet to hide (I think to die) and after rushing her back to the vets, putting her on an IV and trying to figure it all out, she just sort of turned the corner. Still have no clue what happened to her, if she got into something (vet didn't think so) or what. But she was knocking on death's door and did completely fine. But I understand the panic you are going through and hope this rights itself too!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers being sent! Please keep us updated!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Please keep us posted, (((HUGS)))


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope she just got into something colorful! Regardless...I will be thinking of you guys & will be anxious to hear anu update when you're able to give one.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope everything is going okay.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh no! Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.
Hugs.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my thoughts are with you


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Please let us know.Prayers for you and Lola.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness Marie! Sending huge hugs! Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Marie please update us soon, thinking about you xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no Maire.
Hope it isnt anythin serious!
I know it's hard not to think the worst, but you just never know how simple it could be.
Thinkin of you both hon. xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Please let us know what the vet says Marie! I bet she just got into something she shouldn't have. Keep us updated! Try not to panic but I know that's easier said than done. Hugs to you!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the support. I was seriously in a state. After everything I went through with Benny I think the worst straight away now.

It was blood. I knew straight away becauuse of when Benny was like that. First it was bright red then in was brown with little clots in it. She's a good little girl and went the pad to vomit so I showed my vet this.

He said it could be just something she ate. She's not tender or anything and is a good colour and it bright. 

She's had an injection to stop her feeling sick and an injection of antibiotics. She's also got a bottle of medecine to line her stomach and I have to give her that 3 times a day before food. She's only allowed light and white.

I feel a bit better but after Ben I know better than to think everythings gonna be ok. All those feelins came flooding back to me. I can't cope with losing her not at this young age. 

The vet said if she's sick later she has to come back in but if not then she doesn't. I just pray she'll be ok.

At the moment she's had no food or drink. I'm allowed to give her a drink in about half an hour. I hope she doesn't start being sick again then.

I'm off now to spend some time with Lowly.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Poor Lola ! Sounds like the worst is behind you, thank God.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Poor Lola ! Sounds like the worst is behind you, thank God.


I really hope so. I can't explain how upset I get, I really love my dogs. I haven' slept a wink all night. I look like hell. I'm gonna go to bed with Lowly now. Cuddle up and try and sleep.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor girl and you Marie.
Try to get some rest, and cuddle up.
Hopefully she isnt sick anymore. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope she's on the mend now Marie! You are such a good mom!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to hear she on the mend.

((((hugs))) to you both xxx


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Saying prayers for Lola and you, that she will be all better very soon!!


----------

